# Telling sex of Water Dragons



## brewin (Mar 5, 2009)

*Published:* 
*Source: Hi im new to the site and im just wanting to know how you can tell the sex of eastern water dragons some of my friends say that the males are bright red underneath others say thats not true and that the only way u can know for sure is to probe them could someone please tell me how u can tell

thanks in advance
Brewin

*


----------



## serpenttongue (Mar 5, 2009)

As adults, males will be larger, with a big solid head. Males will also have a red chest and stomach, however females can also sometimes be reddish-pink along the sides of the belly.

As hatchlings, males will have a slightly thicker tail base and some males will develop their red chest very early. It may also be worth comparing their pre-anal pores.


----------



## seanjbkorbett (Mar 5, 2009)

YOU DO NOT have to probe adult water dragons to know their sex at all..its rather and very obviouse.males moslty are much lighter and colourful than the females,they have larger heads.the crest on the head is larger,a much brighter pink/red on the chest,their body size is alot larger than the female as well..while the females r a more of a duller grey to a brown colour,with maybe a slight dull pink chest aswell,and a way smaller head than the males.


----------



## richardsc (Mar 5, 2009)

yep i agree with those comments fully,probing isnt nessacary and not sure it works on waterys anyhow,by yearling size sexing them is rather straight forward,males reddness of chest is well developed,there bulkier,larger another thing is the eye banding,males have a huge black eye band compared to females duller smaller ones,there one of the easiest species to sex visually,especially as the pass yearling size,also temp there incubated at determines there sex


----------

